# Milescraft 1204 Spirocrafter pattern question



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm just starting to create cutouts and inlays using the supplied patterns. Just for practice I traced what I thought was a flower petal with 12 petals. Attached picture is from the manual.

What I got was a petal with 12 petals but they cross over one another. 
This the picture titled "Traced Flower" attached. I used template 1, pattern window 1. I'm confused about the "Rotation Interval." I started with pattern 1 at the top, slot "A". 2nd, I moved the template counterclockwise 2 positions to the "C" slot, and continued around returning to "A." Why the overlap?

Thanks.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help you with your query Larry but I'm sure some of our members will be along to help.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've not used mine nearly enough, but it looks like you perhaps traced the actual opening with a pencil? With a guide bushing, on a router (or rigged to hold a pencil), the tracing will be smaller than the pattern--and reduce or eliminate overlap. No bushing, you get what you drew. Bushing "17" you get their picture. Larger bushing will leave gaps between the petals. I did one a few years ago where i started with the picture in diagram, contrasting inlays (cherry??). Then used a larger bushing, offset--added smaller petals of the boxtop wood (white oak as i recall). Gave it to somebody before i thought to take a picture. It was cool--but i've not done that since.

earl


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

I would go with earl on this. there is a bushing in the kit that you put a pencil through up one way it is 17 mm the other side is 24 mm if you look at the instructions you attached the 17 mm also applies to that bushing to lay out the pattern as well as the bushing that goes into the router base plate. The spacing that you used A to C is correct It doesn't matter if you go clockwise or anticlockwise.

Harold


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

*Milescraft Spirocrafter*

Thanks, I think you're right, by not using the bushing, this caused the petals to be larger, and thus overlap.

I also have another question. My kit is the 1204, with two templates included. I think the model 1207 has an additional two templates for cutting out patterns with a 1/8" down-cut spiral bit. Just wondering how I could get these two additional templates, and what their numbers are. The templates that came with my set are marked #1 & #2. I'll look for the for sale items here on this forum.

Thanks again.:wink:


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

If you go here 1207 - Design/Inlay Kit? - Milescraft you can buy them from milescraft for $7.99 each. They are actually for inlaying the parts numbers you want are 30089 Heart/Star and 30093 Bow tie.

Regards Harold


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

*Milescraft Inlay Templates*

Thanks. I was wondering if I could order them directly from Milescraft.:laugh2:


----------

